# 1st time lox, at last!



## cooker613 (Nov 13, 2018)

Finally, was able to cold smoke some lox. Thanks to Smokin Al. I followed his recipe (but left out the citrus peel). The results were better then I imagined possiable. Lox...real lox!

 I also used my amazen cold smoke generator for the first time. I used it with pellets and a frozen bottle of water in my weber kettle. Was able to keep temps between 65 and 75 degrees. Smoked for  4 1/2 hrs as the amazen would periodically go out. Obviously I need a little more practice here. 

But, on an everything bagel with a schmer...a very tasty way to start the day. 
Again thanks Al.


Forgot to take pictures while curing. Just putting on the Weber with the amazen. 







Off the smoke after 4 1/2






Out of fridge after 24 hr “rest”






First slices






The rest of the side






More slices, getting the hang of the knife






Both






Money shot






Bagel with a schmer


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 13, 2018)

Great looking Lox.  Think I'm going to bite the bullet and try this.  As far as pellets going out, here is a link that might help.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/if-your-amnps-wont-stay-lit-read-on.279383/


----------



## 73saint (Nov 13, 2018)

Outstanding looking lox!  I am ready to do a few batches of it!  Coming soon....


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2018)

That lox look freak'n fantastic cooker. Really nice job. 
Point for sure.
Chris

4.5 hrs with pellets on a kettle - seems like it would be really heavy smoke for lox? Where all your vent's open fully? 

Chris


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That lox look freak'n fantastic cooker. Really nice job.
> Point for sure.
> Chris
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. Yes, the vents were open, but the smoke was light white. And most importantly it was not too smokey  tasting.  Perhaps because it was pellets rather than dust the smoke was really not very heavy. Al’s directions called for four hrs, so I figured that an extra 30 min wouldn’t hurt...and it didn’t.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks cooker, I usually get a lighter smoke with dust then pellets, but I've never cold smoked lox in my kettle either.
Do you make your own bagels? 
Chris.


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 13, 2018)

I have made my own bagels, bet this was not one of my own


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2018)

Your lox looks fantastic!
I could eat that everyday!
Very nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your lox looks fantastic!
> I could eat that everyday!
> Very nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!
> Al


Thanks AL, couldn’t have done it with out you.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Great looking lox, Something I have yet to do but still want to do. Like.
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice!  Lox is my yearly cold smoking goal when the temp gets low enough in TX.  I'm thinking in Dec or Jan I'll get the opportunity to do some more.  FYI, Costco sales skin off salmon so that helps speed up the Lox process since there is no need to skin it yourself  :)


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 15, 2018)

That was a Costco salmon.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> That was a Costco salmon.


I like the skin on my salmon except in the case of when I'm going to smoke Lox.  So Costco comes through for me at that time... and they can have some 4 pounders which is nice :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2018)

Beautiful lox!!!  Looks fantastic.  
This is the 2nd great lox post lately.  Guess I'm going to have to give it a whirl.
POINT
Gary


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 18, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Finally, was able to cold smoke some lox. Thanks to Smokin Al. I followed his recipe (but left out the citrus peel). The results were better then I imagined possiable. Lox...real lox!
> 
> I also used my amazen cold smoke generator for the first time. I used it with pellets and a frozen bottle of water in my weber kettle. Was able to keep temps between 65 and 75 degrees. Smoked for  4 1/2 hrs as the amazen would periodically go out. Obviously I need a little more practice here.
> 
> ...



Looks great.  Did you use wild caught or farm raised salmon?


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 18, 2018)

chew2475 said:


> Looks great.  Did you use wild caught or farm raised salmon?


Actually it was the farmed, but am looking forward to using wild when in season.


----------

